# MYSQLDumper Problem?



## Shorty1968 (23. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
leider gibt es das MYSQL Dumper Support Forum nicht mehr,ich fand es ist ein Super Backup Tool und nun habe ich ein problem damit und hoffe das mir hier geholfen werden kann.

Ich nutze die Version von Github für PHP 7,allerding verwendet die Seite die ich damit sichere noch PHP  5 das läsuft mit PHP 7 nicht.

Wenn ich den MYSQLDumper aufrufe bekomme ich erst einmal im Header Bereich.

```
Warning:  session_start(): open(/var/lib/php5/sessions/sess_v7nd6epnsrmahsijghaels01p7, O_RDWR) failed: No such file or directory (2) in /var/www/vhosts/wbb-support24.de/httpdocs/dumper/acp/inc/header.php on line 3
```
Und wenn ich ein Backup Starten möchte bekomme ich.

```
Content-Encoding-Fehler

Beim Verbinden mit wbb-support24.de trat ein Fehler auf.

    Kontaktieren Sie bitte den Inhaber der Website, um ihn über dieses Problem zu informieren.
```
Ich habe die Datenbank die zu sichern ist mehrfach geprüft und sogar Neu gemacht,so das die angegebenen Daten wie Benutzername und Passwort 100% stimmen,aber ich bekomme den Fehler einfach nicht behoben.


----------



## Shorty1968 (25. Januar 2020)

Niemand da der sich mit dem MYSQL Dumper auskennt und mir helfen kann?


----------



## basti1012 (26. Januar 2020)

Hast du mal ein Link welche Version du jetzt benutzt von MYSQLDumper ?.
Ich habe noch eine alte Version.
Ich würde das dann mal bei mir mit der neuen Version testen und mal kucken ob man da helfen kann.

Ansonsten habe ich das gefunden


> Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Sitzungsverzeichnis beschreibbar ist





> oder legen Sie einen Pfad selbst fest mit:  PHP: session_save_path - Manual



Das klingt logisch, aber ich müßte es auch erst selber testen das ich es bestätigen kann


----------



## Shorty1968 (26. Januar 2020)

Danke dir habe einen neuen Pfad angelegt und nun scheint es zu gehen.


----------

